# Is my username offensive



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

Since I am a guest on this site I would like to know if my username is offensive. I have been on a few WW2 boards before with this username and never had any trouble, however on this one I have come across a member who finds it offensive. I want the members opinion on weather they think its offensive?


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 18, 2006)

not at all...are you seriously a nazi? if not, then your fine in my opinion.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 18, 2006)

carpenoctem1689 said:


> not at all...are you seriously a nazi? if not, then your fine in my opinion.



Not at all, I just think it's a very interesting part of military history.


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 18, 2006)

well then your cool with me....dont see why something as simple as a name would offend anyone anyhow.


----------



## Henk (Apr 18, 2006)

No, I do not find it a offense if you use it, as long as you do not say things that gives me the impression that you are one. 

It is like the Swastika, it is what you make it. It is part of history and denying it is like saying that it never happend. The Nazis did do afoul things, but going over board with it is also crap and these days it is all about that these days that is why the Nu Nazis are getting so much attention these days.

I do not support them or what happend in Germany and Europe during WW2.

Henk


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 18, 2006)

Maybe if his relatives were tortured and burnt alive by the SS.... Some members from the Eastern European countries could definatly have a problem with a member using SS anything....

I personally dont have a problem with it...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2006)

If you acted like a member of the SS, then I would have a problem with it, but you don't. The SS could also be noted by some as a ship name. 

That being said, an entire branch of my wife's family went up the chimney in places like Treblinka and Auschwitz. But as long as you continue to post as you have been, as a history buff and not a proto nazi, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2006)

Nope, fine by me.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 19, 2006)

Works for me


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 19, 2006)

nope, not unless u act like The Furher(member)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2006)

Ex-member...

Fine be me.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2006)

Not for me.I agree with Evanglider and Lesofprimus As long as You don't act like the nazi your username has no meaning.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2006)

fine by me......


----------



## Twitch (Apr 19, 2006)

If anyone has a problem with SS Tiger that's their problem. What the hell does anyone think visiting any WW 2 discussion site; they're going to see items about ex-enemies? And that's the bottom line ex-enemies. This penchant people have for political correctness at the expense of the majority these days so the minority can be sated is just sad.

If I began a topic about the virtues and vices of the SS as effective fighters would that offend someone? Geez get over it folks. SS Tiger is just a damned tank!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Nothing wrong with it at all. In a graphics lesson the other day I was on luftarchiv.de, the teacher saw swastikas and told me to get off it at once because she found it highly offensive, which I thought was a bit over the top though...

I have nothing wrong with the sn though SS, you dont act like a Nazi or anything so I dont see the problem.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys, you all seem pretty sensible.


----------



## Erich (Apr 19, 2006)

you might want to think through in regards to the veterans that post here on occassion from WW 2. don't think you really want to dis them by saying " get over it " Why don't you just take off the SS and leave it as Tiger since this seems to be what you are trying to portray though your avatar confuses me with an aviation theme and a panzer alias for your name. do as you wish but sometimes an alias as your user name may not be taken in all seriousness and your replies may be negligent in coming by serious posters.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 19, 2006)

As a Moderator, I agree with Erich 100%.... As I have said twice before, some may find it offensive for very valid reasons, and I dont think poking fun at them and saying "get over it" is the correct way of putting it Twitch.... If it becomes much more of an issue, I would recommend to SS Tiger that he shorten his nickname as well....

My Grandfather hated the Japanese, dispised them, and carried that feeling to his grave.... If u told him to get over it, he'd punch ur fuckin lights out till Tuesday...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2006)

Agreed, when put that way it does make perfect sense...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

The username doesn't bother me personally in the least. I happen to agree with Twitch. It's a WWII related site, and such things as "SS" and "Nazi" are naturally to be expected. Having said that however, Erich and les make a good point about some veterans visiting the site now and then who may take personal exception to what they perceive as a glorification of sorts. 

Bottom line as far as I'm concerned is that it's entirely up to you. I don't see it as anything more than a WWII related username myself.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 19, 2006)

Erich said:


> Why don't you just take off the SS and leave it as Tiger since this seems to be what you are trying to portray



The very reason the SS is on there is because the user name "Tiger" is almost always taken. Also I like to keep the user name the same so people know who I am from other WW2 forums. If an admin could change my user name to Tiger, I would have no problem with that.


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 12, 2006)

Geez if anyone really finds that offensive image something a bit more controversial ? 

Anyway this isnt a one way street . If that name should be banned so should KGB , Stasi etc etc . Hell lets even ban US Marine core , why , cause of what some of those soldiers did in Iraq , and probably other parts of the world too . I think this is political correctness gone mad . The war is over . Nazism died in 1945 .


----------



## evangilder (Oct 12, 2006)

You can't compare the Marines to the SS. This isn't about political correctness, it's about being sensitive to veterans who fought against the SS and got to see the camps, etc. The war is over, yes, but if you think Nazism is dead, you are naive.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 13, 2006)

and six months late from the last post


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I thought this post was dead. I would still like to know who found it offensive though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2006)

it was Pisis wasn't it...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont know, thats why I am asking.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought it was Pisis, if I remember right.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 13, 2006)

It was Pisis, as 3/4 of his family tree was eliminated from the face of the earth by the SS....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm offended by that name... honest. No, honestly, I really am. 






Why don't any of you believe me!?


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 13, 2006)

It's OK with me.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 13, 2006)

Little late. I think it's time to move this one to the archive as Tiger has shortened his login. Locking and moving now.


----------

